
Amazon granted patent that prevents in-store shoppers from online price checking - smaili
https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/15/15812986/amazon-patent-online-price-checking
======
QuinnyPig
I wonder if this is defensive to prevent other retailers from doing this.
Separately: who the hell signs in to in-store wifi at a retail store?

~~~
QuinnyPig
Wait-- isn't most of this done over secured TLS connections?

